# Magic knife throwing prop



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Imagine a ToT gets to the end of the hall when BANG! A knife apparently slams into it as if thrown over their shoulder. They turn around and see... whatever... or maybe nothing at all.

Magicians use this in their knife throwing routine. They have prop "knives" loaded on a spring type mechanism in back and as they pretend to throw the knife, an assistant triggers the mechanism.

I have a stage show to build where a young actor will need to have a similar device (shaped like a small table or a chair) to shield himself from shuriken apparently thrown by a ninja. I need to build the device, but have no experience and cannot find a tutorial online for free or for sale. 

I am hoping some fellow haunters have made something like this or can offer guidance (or a reference) so I can get this built by May. Like any haunt or magic show, it has to work live on stage without making the gimmick obvious.

Anyone?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

a simple pneumatic cylinder would work


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

True, Caretaker. For a haunter already set up for pneumatics, it would. For a stage performance, especially for one requiring the prop to be moved around as a shield, some kind of spring will be more practical.

Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

One of THESE would work quite well. 
Mount it behind the chair so that once activated the blade would push through the chair.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Wildcat! That's what I was looking for but could not quite put my finger on.


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*don't complicate it*

you don't want to complicate it you can do this as simply with a rubber band and a cloth spin. slot your item chair or other for blade to pass through mount blade on a pivot so that it will flip though slot attach rubber band to hold blade in out position attach clothes pin to hold blade in the hidden position. squeeze clothes pin release blade.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not sure I am following you Deathstaste. What would stop it from pivoting too far?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I did complete this and it went over well on stage. I think it could be useful in a haunt with the right setup.


----------

